# Google and the FTC



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.dslreport...tigation-122612

OK, so Google gets off the hook for anti-trust infringement regarding their search but still get slapped on the wrist for their mobile patents?



> While Google traditionally has only used patents defensively, after they acquired Motorola's mobile device patents they continued that company's practice of suing to block competing products if companies don't pay the rates they're looking for. That was an obnoxious shift given Google's previous promises about not being evil, and executive statements that Google believed the patent wars were a sort of tax on innovation.


Acted anti-competitively? In mobile?

What I want to know is who the hell paid off the FTC to rule on that case? Apple? Because if there is any company in existence that is acting anti-competitively in the mobile space it's *APPLE!!!!*

Is Google suing companies over icons on a screen? Is Google suing over rounded corners? Is Google suing everything that moves?

*NO!!!!* However, *APPLE IS!!!!*

*If anything, Apple should be investigated and brought up on anti-trust violations!*


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Be patient. Dinosaurs will die.


----------

